# Hunting Land



## goof008 (Sep 18, 2007)

My wife has gotten interested in bow hunting, which is great. The bad part is that we have 2 kids so heading up north like we used to is kinda out of the question. I am wondering if anyone in SE Michigan knows of any land available to hunt. It doesn't have to have big bucks, a doe will do. So if anyone knows of any property with a deer problem, please let me know.


----------



## tree md (Sep 18, 2007)

Good luck to you and the wife! I am a bowhunting fanatic myself. Can't wait for Oct. 1st to get here!!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 18, 2007)

goof008 said:


> My wife has gotten interested in bow hunting, which is great. The bad part is that we have 2 kids so heading up north like we used to is kinda out of the question. I am wondering if anyone in SE Michigan knows of any land available to hunt. It doesn't have to have big bucks, a doe will do. So if anyone knows of any property with a deer problem, please let me know.



When I first moved to PA, I went along country roads and introduced myself to folks. Would shoot the breeze for a couple of minutes and asked about hunting. Funny thing about this part of Pennsylvania, everybody and their brother would let you hunt small game, but the deer were off limits.

A response I heard a lot... "There aren't any deer around here," used to be frustrating, but did get some leads. 

Good luck to you and yours this season.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 18, 2007)

Look for purple paint along edges of woods that is where the hunting is!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 18, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Look for purple paint along edges of woods that is where the hunting is!!!
> "hmm3grin2orange"


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 18, 2007)

Just a joke pa it means no trespassing but it is
where good hunting is it just sucks they wont allow 
a hunter in, just more greed.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 18, 2007)

Around here, there is pretty good hunting where the big yellow signs are located.

Not sure what "POSTEDNO" means though. I keep forgetting to look that up in the dictionary. I do know what "HUNTING" means!





:jester: :jester:


----------



## goof008 (Sep 18, 2007)

Some areas are overrun with deer, and would love you to come and take as many as possible, but they let anyone with a deer tag on the land, so it's as bad as state land. Or, like at my aunts farm, there isn't enough trees to get into, or any decent spots to build a blind.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 18, 2007)

goof008 said:


> Some areas are overrun with deer, and would love you to come and take as many as possible, but they let anyone with a deer tag on the land, so it's as bad as state land. Or, like at my aunts farm, there isn't enough trees to get into, or any decent spots to build a blind.


Goof you live in one of the best bowhunt states there is.
Can you build a tower at your aunts one that is movable ?
At your aunts how many acres and what terraign features?
Is there buck sign scrapes and rubs try building a tower at
the locations having sign yearly and play the wind and you
may be pleasantly surprised at what is hanging around the
aunts farm.


----------



## goof008 (Sep 18, 2007)

I've thought about that, just never made it happen as she has since gotten away from the corn they used to grow and switched it to a horse boarding operation, so the people with the horses might not like having hunters that close, at least not obviously that close.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 18, 2007)

goof008 said:


> I've thought about that, just never made it happen as she has since gotten away from the corn they used to grow and switched it to a horse boarding operation, so the people with the horses might not like having hunters that close, at least not obviously that close.



I had asked for permission to hunt a horse farm once. When the Farm Manager told me the most of the foals sell for around $60,000.00 and up, I said no thanks. Not worth the potential hassle or accusations!

A person could sure buy a lot of meat for 60 grand.


----------



## goof008 (Sep 18, 2007)

these are not that special, more like pets than investments or anything else. My aunt and uncle know nothing bad would happen with either of us hunting out there, they just don't want the horse owners to see us.


----------



## kurtty (Sep 18, 2007)

jeez around here you go for a drive and you'll see a deer every km. They're like mice.
I wont even eat the buggers, they're Dog food
moose and elk is where its at. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 18, 2007)

kurtty said:


> jeez around here you go for a drive and you'll see a deer every km. They're like mice.
> I wont even eat the buggers, they're Dog food
> moose and elk is where its at. :hmm3grin2orange:



I will eat them all you are a lucky dog Saskatchewan is
awesome I would love to hunt there!


----------



## goof008 (Sep 19, 2007)

around here the deer are corn/bean fed, they tasted great. I know up north they eat a lot of bark and don't taste as good, especially in the late winter. But I'll take it anyway!!
We don't get much in the way of moose or elk down here, but wish we did...you can't beat mooseburgers....but elk is a close second! Venison will do, just need a place to take them.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 19, 2007)

goof008 said:


> around here the deer are corn/bean fed, they tasted great. I know up north they eat a lot of bark and don't taste as good, especially in the late winter. But I'll take it anyway!!
> We don't get much in the way of moose or elk down here, but wish we did...you can't beat mooseburgers....but elk is a close second! Venison will do, just need a place to take them.


Goof if you are bowhuntin don't overlook suburbs check
with the city and see if they are having a deer kill as
some metro areas have to kill deer to save collisions!
Some of the biggest bucks in the country are not in the 
country they are in outskirts of the city and a lucky bowhunter
is the choice exterminator.


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 20, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Not sure what "POSTEDNO" means though. I keep forgetting to look that up in the dictionary. I do know what "HUNTING" means!



If you need a translation I can help you here.....It means the biggest bucks in the country live there and they move freely about in hopes of getting shot at..It also means..What sign?,I didn't see no sign.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## goof008 (Sep 20, 2007)

I actually have some areas around my house....withing walking distance, but I didn't really want to run the risk of having a deer with an arrow in it die on my neighbors deck or anything like that.
As for the POSTEDNO, I prefer to get onto land with permission. If someone doens't want me to hunt there land, it's their land and they have the right to say no. I just wish one person would say yes....kinda sounds like some nights I've had at the bar!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 20, 2007)

goof008 said:


> I actually have some areas around my house....withing walking distance, but I didn't really want to run the risk of having a deer with an arrow in it die on my neighbors deck or anything like that.
> As for the POSTEDNO, I prefer to get onto land with permission. If someone doens't want me to hunt there land, it's their land and they have the right to say no. I just wish one person would say yes....kinda sounds like some nights I've had at the bar!!


I am same I would not knowingly
invade a boarder but joke about it all the time. Really I don't 
like sharing my land but if an honest person asks I usually
will let them bowhunt but I must know they are there!


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I am same I would not knowingly
> invade a boarder but joke about it all the time. Really I don't
> like sharing my land but if an honest person asks I usually
> will let them bowhunt but I must know they are there!



Yepper. I don't hunt other folks land, posted or not, without getting permission. Some of the places where I used to hunt have been sold, too crowded, or the owners have changed their mind about letting folks hunt. We were able to find some reasonably priced acerage a little over 1/2 an hour away. Seems to be decent deer hunting, with turkey, grouse, woodcock, and rabbits. We have really been enjoying it the last couple of years.

I have closed off hunting to the locals due to way too much traffic. Like 30 to 40 people on opening day. Yikes!! 

There are some neighbors who have permission to come on us and I have reciprocating agreements on tracking wounded deer with all our border neighbors.

As far as hunting suburbia, there is a fellow who has asked me to bowhunt his place. Lots of 5 acre plots, big houses, and oodles of deer. Kind of odd shooting a deer near his kids' swingset, with the neighbor's dog barking, and a tennis court off to the side. I have shot two deer out of his yard, and it's just not the same as big woods. The deer tastes just fine though.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess I might as well post a pic. This is the first deer off our "new" place 2 years ago. I was using a bow and treestand. Heard a couple of deer sparring, made a few calls, and this fellow came walking in to investigate.

After I shot, I went to check my arrow, and there was a six point standing not 15 yards away just looking at me. Wow. Great hunt.

He is a 7 pointer with a 16 1/2" inside spread. 2 1/2 years old with antler scars running down the front of his neck and behind his left ear.


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 20, 2007)

I have many private tracts of land that I hunt which produce all the venison we can eat in a year and then some,I also live within a 30 minute drive of some of this state's best public hunting land,so don't get me wrong,I will not enter someone else's land without permission...Last year I was given permission by this retired farmer to hunt on his land in Newberry county.It was 200 acres with prime hardwoods and cornfields.I built several condo stands on the place and cleared shooting lanes in several key spots.I didn't get to do this until about a month before the season started that year,so I knew that it was going to be a while before the deer got back into their natural patterns.I did kill two off of that property last year,and I was really looking forward to hunting it this year because it would have been undisturbed and back to normal.The guy told me at the end of last season that I was welcome to hunt it as long as I wanted just as long as I was the only one hunting it.I called him last week to make sure it was all still OK and he informed me that he decided to let his 16 and 18 year old nephews hunt the land..They don't even live in this state...So I'm going down there this weekend to tear down my condo stands that I built.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 21, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> I have many private tracts of land that I hunt which produce all the venison we can eat in a year and then some,I also live within a 30 minute drive of some of this state's best public hunting land,so don't get me wrong,I will not enter someone else's land without permission...Last year I was given permission by this retired farmer to hunt on his land in Newberry county.It was 200 acres with prime hardwoods and cornfields.I built several condo stands on the place and cleared shooting lanes in several key spots.I didn't get to do this until about a month before the season started that year,so I knew that it was going to be a while before the deer got back into their natural patterns.I did kill two off of that property last year,and I was really looking forward to hunting it this year because it would have been undisturbed and back to normal.The guy told me at the end of last season that I was welcome to hunt it as long as I wanted just as long as I was the only one hunting it.I called him last week to make sure it was all still OK and he informed me that he decided to let his 16 and 18 year old nephews hunt the land..They don't even live in this state...So I'm going down there this weekend to tear down my condo stands that I built.


Timber I feel ya but really a better thought might be to ask 
the owner if you could video his nephews getting a buck and help them
in doing so!


----------



## tree md (Sep 21, 2007)

After many years of hunting public land I finally bit the bullet and got in on a deer lease with my dad. I have to pay to hunt but don't have to worry about my stands being stolen or having everyone and their brother encroach on me. Plus, the land has been managed for trophies since 88. 

Here's my buck from last year:


----------



## goof008 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's what I would be happy to do. I can't even find land to lease. There was one, but they wanted a grand each person, total of 3 people to hunt 10 acres!! The math didn't work out....I could go elk hunting out west for that!


----------

